# brute 750 axle nut



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

07 brute 750I. What size is the rear axle nut so I can get the axle out. Im stuck at work and need to buy a socket on the way home. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Parts house diagram says 20MM. Does that sound right?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

For some reason I wanna say it was a 19 

the wetter the better


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

It's bigger than that, I think 24 cause I had to go buy a socket. Let me goto the shop and look.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's 22-24 but I can't remember either.. lol.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

i got the axle nuts off today with a piece of pipe on a 1/2" drive socket wrench with an extension on a 27mm socket 

05 750

Found this on another thread.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Yup 27mm


----------



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Thanks all !!!


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

1-1/16" equals the same as 27 mm , if you cant find a metric one


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow I have taken mine off and I don't think I got a socket that big hmmm o well good deal glad ya got it 

the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use the 1 1/16" socket... My metric set stops at 22mm for now.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

